# Mp3



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 12, 2008)

How does one upload an mp3 recording on the PB from one's pc? Thanks.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## blhowes (Sep 13, 2008)

Usually, what I would do is ask "How does one upload an mp3 recording on the PB from one's pc?", and just wait for Andrew to provide a link how to do it.


----------



## blhowes (Sep 13, 2008)

(sorry, don't know, brother)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 13, 2008)

blhowes said:


> Usually, what I would do is ask "How does one upload an mp3 recording on the PB from one's pc?", and just wait for Andrew to provide a link how to do it.







blhowes said:


> (sorry, don't know, brother)



It's ok, thanks brother!


----------



## Augusta (Sep 13, 2008)

Actually, I don't think it is an option. Might be bandwidth issues or something if it was.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 13, 2008)

You could post a link to it, if you have a place on the internet to host it. What is the MP3 of and what size is it? I might be able to find some room on our server, depending on the size of the file. PM me with the details if you are interested. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 13, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> You could post a link to it, if you have a place on the internet to host it. What is the MP3 of and what size is it? I might be able to find some room on our server, depending on the size of the file. PM me with the details if you are interested. I'll see what I can do.



I'll send you a pm, brother -- thanks!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 13, 2008)

Andrew,

Were you trying to use the Links and Downloads manager to upload the MP3?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 13, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Were you trying to use the Links and Downloads manager to upload the MP3?



No, not the links and downloads manager, it's a recording that I wanted to share (upload) in the coffee shop forum. James is providing assistance so I hope to post a link to it when it gets hosted.


----------

